

Ask HN: Need design help?  -  Looking for remote design jobs - niico

Hey guys!<p>If you are a code ninja but not so much designing, I'd like to help you.<p>im willing to take and work on a couple user interface or branding projects as a freelance or even work exclusively with a startup remotely.<p>You can see some snapshots of my previews works here: http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia<p>And if you are interested, drop me a line at nico@nico.im<p>Cheers,
Nico.
======
niico
<http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia>

------
shahedkhan30
Emailed you! I'll be waiting for your reply, nice portfolio!

